# No-till Drills



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone ever no-tilled rye grass or any other winter annuals? How did it work? Better than broadcasting? Also anyone ever no-tilled bermuda seed? I hear there are a lot of good seeded hybrids out there now


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BTaylorzx said:


> Anyone ever no-tilled rye grass or any other winter annuals? How did it work? Better than broadcasting? Also anyone ever no-tilled bermuda seed? I hear there are a lot of good seeded hybrids out there now


I have a JD 750 notill drill.I use it for interseeding grass into thining alfalfa.The best luck I've had is early spring.This spring I did about 250 acres using anual ryegrass,orchard & meadow brome.Also did a pasture that was winter killed with anual ryegrass & a red clover mix.Tryed brodcasting with fert,frost seeding ,in fall drug in,and in front of a spring snow an they all failed with orchardgrass.


----------



## KJohns (Jul 29, 2008)

I am pretty sure there is no such thing as seeding a hybrid. I could be wrong but if it is seeded it is pretty sure to be a bred variety. A hybrid can only be propagated by using cuttings, sprigging, or sodding. I'm not trying to be smart, just trying to help out.


----------



## BTaylorzx (Jun 2, 2009)

*hybrid* an offspring of two animals or plants of different races, breeds, varieties, species, or genera


----------



## Elliotb16 (Aug 3, 2009)

We no-tilled rye grass 2 years ago, big mistake. It was obviously a different type than wild rye which seems to die after the first cutting. It ended up holding back the bermuda grass for a while. Now we just fertilize and cut whatever volunteer comes up.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

I have tried broadcasting with fairly good success. The best results were in field that I ripped first with a chisel plow, broad casted then harrowed. Did not break to kill existing just to open up so there was some regrowth of the standing crop. 20 ac went from 30 to 80 round bales 4x5 from one year to next.

My new test project is a small field 15 ac. I put cattle manure (3 year old) on it. With every load i sprinkled seed on the spreader floor (a gallon can full) This spring the field looked like a golf course thick and green. So far I have over 2 ton/ac yield and the second cut is shaping up to be lush. This is a real mixed bag of varieties, trefoil, timothy, orchard, alfalfa, clover, reed canary, wheat grass ... This stand is in it's 19th year and has had seed overlaid 3 times and gets a good dose of cow exhaust every 2 years. Laying the seed with the manure seems to be the best result. Lots of new plants coming for the next cut.

Now I need a whole pile of manure so I can do all of the fields like that!

Take care


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

got uft no till for sale got it when fuel went to 4 a gallon has small seed box on rear flutted coulerts on front had good luck with it down sizing for sale email [email protected]


----------



## klbjeepus2 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have no tilled ryegrass, oats, wheat, sudan, milo and clovers with HayVan and Greatplains drills as well as broadcast in disked ground. We have had better stands on ryegrass when it has rained enough to germinate but then turned dry than broadcast. We do both but prefer to notill all we can then broadcast what we have to due to lack of time. no till bermuda grass has worked but we prefer hybrids ( Tifton 85 and Coastal) to seeded bermudas. The Hay Van drill is my favorite but seems like we replace a lot of bearings. We have small seed boxes and like to plant oats with the big box and clover or ryegrass in the small seed box. We are in Milam County TX. Good luck


----------

